# Millers Pond 4-24-2012



## powhunter (Apr 24, 2012)

Hit up Millers today for a sweet 6 1/2 mile loop.  Hit some cool stuff that I missed last year.  Sacked up and rolled this:







Millers is the land of the skinnies..I hit a bunch of them and crashed on  quite a few..Just love the way the place is layed out too  lots of ups and downs with no real huge climbs.  Took a huge digger on one of the skinny bridges..Couldnt unclip fast enough and landed in the brook with the bike on top of me..No injuries just mud in my helmet vents.  Took a little POV




Steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 24, 2012)

The POV looks like you hit the practice & XC loop. Did you take the trail on the right edge of the parking lot?

But that picture you posted looks like the roller at the beginning of the red trail which is on the left side when heading from the lot to the pond. If that roller is the one I am thinking of the money like is on the far right side just out of frame and it lines you up nice for the drop about 20 feet down trail. I know a bunch of the goods there, any time you want to ride there let me know. Pretty sure I can get Austin to come out, he loved Millers the one time he rode it


----------



## powhunter (Apr 24, 2012)

Yep hit the red trail first which was pretty FN technical hit a few of the smaller drops but skipped the bigger ones..Trail  tacky but puddles lower, so I went across the lot and hit those other trails, which werent as gnarly except for the skinnies.. Yea let me know when ya want to come down...Place is like a half hour from my work


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 24, 2012)

Millers doesn't drain well, best to give a couple of days to let it dry after a good rain or face the wrath of the BikeRagers.

Trev is supposed to be in the area in a couple of weekend and we are planning on Miller's then. I will let you know. Maybe Mondeo wil join us so he can break another fork


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice work Steveo!  The trails in the video didn't look very wet at least.


----------



## Nick (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah definitely not wet. This makes me want to go mt biking again. Jeff, you have extra bikes laying around? :lol:


----------



## prophet0426 (Apr 25, 2012)

Where is Millers?  Looks like some good riding. I'd join a ride there if you guys go.

Rode NAM last night and it was wet. It's good though since a week ago riding there was like dusty mid summer conditions.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2012)

prophet0426 said:


> Where is Millers?  Looks like some good riding. I'd join a ride there if you guys go.



Durham, CT

http://www.crankfire.com/bike/trail/83/millers_pond


----------



## awf170 (Apr 25, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> The POV looks like you hit the practice & XC loop. Did you take the trail on the right edge of the parking lot?
> 
> But that picture you posted looks like the roller at the beginning of the red trail which is on the left side when heading from the lot to the pond. If that roller is the one I am thinking of the money like is on the far right side just out of frame and it lines you up nice for the drop about 20 feet down trail. I know a bunch of the goods there, any time you want to ride there let me know. Pretty sure I can get Austin to come out, he loved Millers the one time he rode it



Yep... absolutely loved the place from my one trip down there.  I would definitely make a trip down if there was some sort of group ride.

Just looked at a map and some pics.  Looks like there is all sorts of new stuff/stuff I missed last time.  Wicked pumped to check it out.  I'm soooo down for this ride!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 25, 2012)

awf170 said:


> Yep... absolutely loved the place from my one trip down there.  I would definitely make a trip down if there was some sort of group ride.
> 
> Just looked at a map and some pics.  Looks like there is all sorts of new stuff/stuff I missed last time.  Wicked pumped to check it out.  I'm soooo down for this ride!



There is alot of stuff we didn;t hit last time. We rode the inner looop, thre is also the outler loop, the XC loop and the practice loop. The practice loop is a couple of miles with out 100 skinnies and log rides .


----------

